# Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax



## Desert_Cloak (Jul 8, 2016)

Hey all

Just wondering if anybody has used the bilt hamber double speed wax? 

Its currently rated #1 best wax on the market but thought id ask people who regularly use cleaning products there opinion on it. 
I know Bilt hamber have a good range of products as i personally use the Auto foam with excellent results.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Yes, very nice to use, easy to apply and remove and gives a very nice gloss finish. A good 3-4 months plus protection, so great for winter time especially 

Can’t really beat it for the price


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Yep it’s a great wax, I have it in my arsenal BUT now days I always grab the Fusso coat over DSW. 


Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I actually find In2deatiling ceramic wax which is in the same sort of bracket as DSW much nicer. 


Gonz.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I really need to try Fusso coat but DSW is a great wax,for 15 quid it's a steal.


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

Good stuff. Can't really beat it for the price


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> I actually find In2deatiling ceramic wax which is in the same sort of bracket as DSW much nicer.
> 
> Gonz.


Excellent shout this one. It is significantly easier to remove.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Ross said:


> I really need to try Fusso coat but DSW is a great wax,for 15 quid it's a steal.


It's only a few quid more Ross and durability is a lot more.

Gonz.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Think I will give fusso a try,find I don't have so much spare time now so something that can last over 4 months would be nice. Did get just over 4 months with DSW.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

DSW is excellent stuff one of the easiest to apply and remove. The gloss level is good and protection durable. Due to living around lots of farms the roads are minging and I’m using Koch Chemie Green Star and a rinse twice a week. This restores a reasonable level of cleanliness for little effort and the DSW is coping well. It so easy to apply it’s not a chore to top up. £15 for the wax an applicator and microfibre what’s not to like. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> Excellent shout this one. It is significantly easier to remove.


I'm gonna have to try some of these other waxes because DSW is sooo easy to use these others must remove themselves 

OP: don't for a moment read into these comments and think DSW is difficult, it isn't. The No.1 rating you've seen will be there for a reason, availability, ease of use, price considering it's a big tin and you get applicator and cloth, finish and durability are all fantastic

As with most waxes of this type, less is more, apply sparingly and reap the benefits


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Forsh said:


> I'm gonna have to try some of these other waxes because DSW is sooo easy to use these others must remove themselves
> 
> OP: don't for a moment read into these comments and think DSW is difficult, it isn't. The No.1 rating you've seen will be there for a reason, availability, ease of use, price considering it's a big tin and you get applicator and cloth, finish and durability are all fantastic
> 
> As with most waxes of this type, less is more, apply sparingly and reap the benefits


Ive used both. I found DSW to last longer and both were similiar to remove. DSW seems to last longer if washing frequently as well.


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

just bought BH for £16 with sponge applicator and MF cloth Gave the rear spoiler a clean and wax. Best beading Ive seen on any of my cars Very easy to work with


----------



## ZoM_Head (Aug 6, 2017)

Used it on brand new 2018 Golf R i picked up last year.

A bit grabby to remove, but gave the car amazing protection. Almost similar to ceramic coating, dirt, water and other contaminants were just sliding off.. Lasted 4-5 months with one coat for my, car is parked outside 24/7 taken the full brunt of sun, heat, cold, raid etc. 

The smell is terrible, it is petroleum based, the only complaint i have for this product.


----------



## beemer5711 (Nov 12, 2016)

I really struggled with this product, and Finis wax. I could not stop or remove the 'secondary hazing'. I tried all sorts and in the end gave up which is a shame as i really like the rest of the Bilt Hamber line. 
I have tried both of these waxes on both of my cars (black BMW and black VW). Applying it thick and thin (to the point where you cant see where you've been), with a dry and damp applicator, removed with a long and short pile cloth, left to cure 5-15mins and removed straight away. The list goes on.


----------



## pd1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Desert_Cloak said:


> Hey all
> 
> Just wondering if anybody has used the bilt hamber double speed wax?
> 
> ...


Its my 'go to' wax now. V Good results


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Its a brilliant wax but fusso beats it in everything except price

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

I did have finis wax but ended up buying new ultra hd wax so i got rid of fini wax before trying it. i heargood things about it but the uhd is ace.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Is it ok to put dsw on top of another wax.?

Andy


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

shy-talk said:


> Is it ok to put dsw on top of another wax.?
> 
> Andy


Best bet is to remove other wax, but you could probably apply over okay, just may not last as long as onto clean 'bare' metal...

Megauirs do a shampoo + that will remove it and G3 do a bodywork prep shampoo which i think will remove it also


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

That shampoo plus is superb for a pre wax scrub. I shampoo first then go over with the plus on a MF mitt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

I didn't like DSW as I didn't get on with it. It went on okay and in the areas I over applied it yes, it was a pain to get off, but on my black car it left a rather weird mottled film effect that I couldn't get rid of.

Never had that with any other wax either!


----------



## beemer5711 (Nov 12, 2016)

iCraig said:


> I didn't like DSW as I didn't get on with it. It went on okay and in the areas I over applied it yes, it was a pain to get off, but on my black car it left a rather weird mottled film effect that I couldn't get rid of.
> 
> Never had that with any other wax either!


This is the issue I keep having and cannot stop from happening.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

beemer5711 said:


> This is the issue I keep having and cannot stop from happening.


What colour is your car?

Bizarrely, I didn't have the same issue with DSW on my wife's old car and nor does my Dad on his car.


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

I would like to add to the conversation by also saying that DSW is great! I have a black car and regarding the above comments with "mottled film" could of been over Application? I read somewhere that a little really does go a long way and I put a super thin film on and had no issues' Great durability and beading


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

wetting the pad a little helps with the application and spread


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Benfr16 said:


> I would like to add to the conversation by also saying that DSW is great! I have a black car and regarding the above comments with "mottled film" could of been over Application? I read somewhere that a little really does go a long way and I put a super thin film on and had no issues' Great durability and beading


I'm still a relative newbie to detailing, so it could have been over application.

Strangely, it did not happen on my wife's old (red) car for me and for my dad, who now owns that car.

I do like BH stuff though, quite like the auto-foam as a pre-wash.

Tempted to try Finis Wax, but I guess it wouldn't be as good/better then AG HD Wax.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

iCraig said:


> I'm still a relative newbie to detailing, so it could have been over application.
> 
> Strangely, it did not happen on my wife's old (red) car for me and for my dad, who now owns that car.
> 
> ...


Could be over application as you say, but it might also be what it went on top of.

I've tried some of the Meguiars gold shampoo recently and it's very nice to use and leaves a lovely finish, but on wife's car (dark colour) AG Aqua wax doesn't like it - I can get some hazing / bits left to re buff / hologram from it. No issues at all with any other shampoo I use, so must be something in Megs that's leaving a coating that Aqua wax don't like.

But, did same procedure on next doors daughters car and as this had nothing at all on it before I started, I had no issues at all with the Megs and AG - so possible that's it's a previous treatment on car (on wife's) that's causing me issues...


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

I really like DSW and it is my go-to wax. It can be hard to buff off if you leave it a little too long but just do a panel at a time and you're golden! I usually put two coats on, stripping back to reapply every 4ish months but with proper maintenance you can get towards 6 months out of it. I apply it on top of two coats of Autoglanz SynthSeal. 

I've used it in black, grey and red cars and it's always worked well for me.


----------



## beemer5711 (Nov 12, 2016)

My post from above in this thread - I really struggled with this product, and Finis wax. I could not stop or remove the 'secondary hazing'. I tried all sorts and in the end gave up which is a shame as i really like the rest of the Bilt Hamber line. 
I have tried both of these waxes on both of my cars (black BMW and black VW). Applying it thick and thin (to the point where you cant see where you've been), with a dry and damp applicator, removed with a long and short pile cloth, left to cure 5-15mins and removed straight away. The list goes on.

I still cannot get this wax to apply properly. I wash in an enclosed car port so I'm wondering if it is the humidity of applying in an area which has had lots of water in it? 
Then again, it cant be if people are saying to use a wet applicator?

Also applied to fresh paint wiped with Bilt Hamber panel wipe I was kindly sent when I asked BH directly for some advice. Still no luck.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Im pretty sure it’s still being over applied. damp foam pad one dab per panel and no longer then 10mins before removing. Follow up with a spritz or mist of water on the panel and buff off. That said I applied over cleanser polish which you would hope would be compatible


----------



## beemer5711 (Nov 12, 2016)

PWOOD said:


> Im pretty sure it's still being over applied. damp foam pad one dab per panel and no longer then 10mins before removing. Follow up with a spritz or mist of water on the panel and buff off. That said I applied over cleanser polish which you would hope would be compatible


I agree, I also think it's over applied but I'm going so thin that the applicator is 'grabbing' the paint. There's no chance of seeing where I've been I'm applying that thin.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

beemer5711 said:


> I agree, I also think it's over applied but I'm going so thin that the applicator is 'grabbing' the paint. There's no chance of seeing where I've been I'm applying that thin.


Do you damp you foam pad applicator pad before and during use as that thins it out even more or a squirt of QD.

Funny thing is I cannot get on with BH QD which smears and grabs ::wall:


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

PWOOD said:


> Do you damp you foam pad applicator pad before and during use as that thins it out even more or a squirt of QD.
> 
> Funny thing is I cannot get on with BH QD which smears and grabs ::wall:


Our QD should be diluted 50% with water before use - it's concentrated, this will stop this occurring.


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

beemer5711 said:


> I agree, I also think it's over applied but I'm going so thin that the applicator is 'grabbing' the paint. There's no chance of seeing where I've been I'm applying that thin.


Damp applicator will stop the solvents carrying the wax being pulled into the sponge (which causes excess film thickness) we now make non-reticulated applicators that have lower surface tension and less friction so the wax glides more readily too and thus spreads further.

DSW less is more is always :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> Damp applicator will stop the solvents carrying the wax being pulled into the sponge (which causes excess film thickness) we now make non-reticulated applicators that have lower surface tension and less friction so the wax glides more readily too and thus spreads further.
> 
> DSW less is more is always :thumb:


Oh that's interesting and good to know....

Pity I bought a pack of 5 of the round pads earlier this year (all brand new and unused) - do the new pads make a difference ?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Any links for it?


----------



## beemer5711 (Nov 12, 2016)

sm81 said:


> Any links for it?


try their website


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

or one of the forum sponsors

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5468279#post5468279


----------



## Timbo84 (Apr 14, 2018)

Bh dsw is great stuff it's my go to all year round with bh QD in between major details, I've tried all sorts and for the price it really is a top wax


----------



## sam1970 (Jan 21, 2017)

Does the BH QD strip the BH DSW to any degree?

Thanks


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

sam1970 said:


> Does the BH QD strip the BH DSW to any degree?
> 
> Thanks


No, it doesn't it sits on top of it.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

sam1970 said:


> Does the BH QD strip the BH DSW to any degree?
> 
> Thanks


No, it's safe according to BH themselves.



> It also very effectively preserves previously applied last stage products (LSP's) such as waxes and sealers like cleanser-polish, auto-balm, finis-wax, double speed-wax, hydra-wax and micro-fine.


https://www.bilthamber.com/waxes-polishes-and-clay-bars/auto-qd


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Can DSW be applied using an MF wax pad? I too am suffering with white hazing on my black car with DSW. Thank you.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

BradleyW said:


> Can DSW be applied using an MF wax pad? I too am suffering with white hazing on my black car with DSW. Thank you.


I use a foam applicator thats damp and works a treat.

The only time I've had an issue with it 'blooming' was when it was very hot - a quick wipe over with a fresh cloth helped and then later on if re-occurs, a quick blast with a QD seemed to solve it.


----------



## Timbo84 (Apr 14, 2018)

It's a lovely wax, I only use bh wax. Tend to use dsw in the winter then finis in the summer. You can't knock it for the price


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Andyblue said:


> I use a foam applicator thats damp and works a treat.
> 
> The only time I've had an issue with it 'blooming' was when it was very hot - a quick wipe over with a fresh cloth helped and then later on if re-occurs, a quick blast with a QD seemed to solve it.


Thank you but unfortunately a QD only sorted the issue out for a day. The bloom reappeared.


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

BradleyW said:


> Thank you but unfortunately a QD only sorted the issue out for a day. The bloom reappeared.


It really is not a good idea to wax a paint film that was "grabby" possibly from solvent attack. The paint must be allowed to recover else the DSW will form a very substantial barrier against any trapped solvent, blooming of waxes is due to the carriers/solvent leaving the applied film. However trapped solvent from a previous process isn't something you want under a wax film. You used two solvents IPA and a tar remover and reported a grabby feel - please allow the film time to recover before ANY other treatment.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> It really is not a good idea to wax a paint film that was "grabby" possibly from solvent attack. The paint must be allowed to recover else the DSW will form a very substantial barrier against any trapped solvent, blooming of waxes is due to the carriers/solvent leaving the applied film. However trapped solvent from a previous process isn't something you want under a wax film. You used two solvents IPA and a tar remover and reported a grabby feel - please allow the film time to recover before ANY other treatment.


I understand that I should leave the paint alone, but what should I do about the Wax thats been applied if it's trapping solvents?


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

BradleyW said:


> I understand that I should leave the paint alone, but what should I do about the Wax thats been applied if it's trapping solvents?


Remove the wax and the QD now applied by wiping gently with cleaner-fluid (CF) or similar. Do this when the panels are cold - mist on CF then remove by absorbing in a dry microfibre.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> Remove the wax and the QD now applied by wiping gently with cleaner-fluid (CF) or similar. Do this when the panels are cold - mist on CF then remove by absorbing in a dry microfibre.


Thanks.

Can AG Tar Remover temporary soften a car clear coat?

When I've removed the Wax, should I leave the car for a week before reapplying the Wax?

You mentioned the hazing is caused by solvents. Would this be the solvents I subjected my paint to? Or just the solvent carrier within the Wax?

Basically I want DSW on my car without the hazing. I've got MF applicators if these would be better to use when applying the Wax when damp?


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

BradleyW said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Can AG Tar Remover temporary soften a car clear coat?
> 
> ...


Once you have removed any surface treatment, don't reapply anything for at least a week. I have sent you a PM but please feel free to call us once you have stripped any dressing and waited for a week, I can then full advise based on the condition of the film at that time.:thumb:


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> It really is not a good idea to wax a paint film that was "grabby" possibly from solvent attack. The paint must be allowed to recover else the DSW will form a very substantial barrier against any trapped solvent, blooming of waxes is due to the carriers/solvent leaving the applied film. However trapped solvent from a previous process isn't something you want under a wax film. You used two solvents IPA and a tar remover and reported a grabby feel - please allow the film time to recover before ANY other treatment.


Based on what's been said so far, do you recommend not to follow straight on from Cleanser Polish to get the best finish and longevity.


----------



## Ciddy (Apr 7, 2014)

First time using this a few weeks ago. Very easy application, incredible price and woke up to this this morning.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

PWOOD said:


> Based on what's been said so far, do you recommend not to follow straight on from Cleanser Polish to get the best finish and longevity.


I've seen 1 report on this forum saying it didn't work well, and caused DSW to haze. Could have been caused by poor prep, poor application or ambient conditions.

BH is recommending not to apply Wax onto a clear coat that's been heavily chemically attacked, just in case the clear needs time for hardening and/or solvents to escape.


----------

